# HGVC - New San Diego Affilliate



## OnMedic (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any more info on a new San Diego HGVC affiliate coming aboard?


----------



## wdaveo (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, hadn't heard that.  That would be awesome!


----------



## ricoba (Apr 11, 2006)

When and where did you hear about this?  

It would be great if it is true.


----------



## OnMedic (Apr 11, 2006)

This was in our "update" when we were in Vegas last week. He said it would be an affiliate and that he "isn't supposed to say anything yet".

Was it just sales speak or is it true? That is what I hope to find out here.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 11, 2006)

Golly gee, another AFFILIATE resort with LIMITED availablity. Just what HGVC really needs. It looks good on paper but, it's just another affiliate with limited availability.

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy the quality of Hilton flagship resorts and their flexible points system but, Hilton needs to start BUILDING resorts rather than getting limited access to resorts built by someone else. Until they start building they'll never match the variety offered by other hotel chains. It's one of the reasons why we increased out ownership with Marriott instead of Hilton.


----------



## OnMedic (Apr 11, 2006)

We are in the same boat. We will probably be expanding into Marriott too instead of additional HGVC points. With DVC points and an HGVC week I think a Marriott EOY Lockout may be all we need until I get more vacation time. It is such a shame South Carolina locations aren't lockout.

Any feedback? We have 2 kids (currently 2 and 4) and would prefer a Lockout, but not mandatory. With an EOY we would not be utilizing starpoints, and would generally trade within the Marriott system or via II for more DVC and some Club Intrawest stays.

We are thinking Platinum 2BR (with L/O if available):
Hilton Head/South Carolina
Branson
Newport Coast
Desert Springs (Kids Activities???)
Canyon Villas (Kids Activities???)


Feedback anyone... please email or message me.

Thanks


----------



## Harry (Apr 11, 2006)

When we toured in Waikoloa the sales rep (who was one of the better ones we have ever had) said something about Hilton expanding in Maui and Southern California.  She was not specific when I questioned this but did imply the Vacation Clubs could be added to existing resort hotels (not affilliates) that are being updated.


----------



## awsherm (Apr 11, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> looks good on paper but, it's just another affiliate with limited availability.



I was reviewing some of the HGVC fine print last night and was interested in just how many units each of the properties have available to the club. It seems pertinant to the affiliate discussion so I'll summarize here. The data comes from "HGVC Disclosure Statement" dated 6/05.

Affiliates:
Plantation Bay Villas - 4
Hilton Dunkeld - 12
Plantation House - 12
Cottages at South Seas - 14
Hurricane House - 15
South Seas Club - 24
Sanibel Cottages - 28
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation - 30
Club Regency of Marco Island - 32
Sea Watch On-The-Beach - 42
Shell Island Beach Club - 43
The Surf Club - 44
Tortuga Beach Club - 54
Plantation Beach Club - 56
Hilton Coylumbridge - 60
Valdoro Mountain Lodge -70
Casa Ybel Resort - 74
Charter Club - 80
Eagle's Nest  Resort - 96
Hilton Craigendarroch - 99
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort - 142
Fiesta Americana Vacation Club at Los Cabos - 311
Fiesta Americana Vacation Club at Cancun - no data
Harbourview Villas - no data
Mount Wolseley Hilton - no data
---------
Total - 1342 Units

HGVClub Resorts:
HGVC at South Beach - 52
HGVC at Sea World International Center I - 68
HGVC at the Kalia Tower - 72
HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort - 120
HGVC at the Flamingo - 200
HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton - 225
HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - 236
HGVC on International Drive - 306
HGVC at Sea World International Center II - 400
HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip - 714 (when phase II completes this year)
---------
Total - 2393 Units

A San Diego option, even if it's just an affiliate, would be nice. Right now california is a kind of a Black Hole for HGVC.

I'd like to see the following resorts also affiliate:
HIGVC Sharm El Sjeikh, Egypt (http://www.higvc.co.uk/sharm.htm)
HIGVC Vilamoura, Portugal (open 2007)

Alex


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2006)

An Addition to Alex's great list

HGVC Affiliate - Sunset Cove, Marco Island Florida - 36  3-Br units


Richard


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 12, 2006)

OnMedic said:
			
		

> We are in the same boat. We will probably be expanding into Marriott too instead of additional HGVC points. With DVC points and an HGVC week I think a Marriott EOY Lockout may be all we need until I get more vacation time. It is such a shame South Carolina locations aren't lockout.
> 
> Any feedback? We have 2 kids (currently 2 and 4) and would prefer a Lockout, but not mandatory. With an EOY we would not be utilizing starpoints, and would generally trade within the Marriott system or via II for more DVC and some Club Intrawest stays.
> 
> ...



If you're looking for an EOY lockout, I'd suggest checking out Marriott's 3 bedroom unit in Las Vegas. The complete unit is over 2,000 sq. ft. It's 1/2 block off the strip on Harmon and only a few steps from the back entrance to the Aladdin/Planet Hollywood AND the lock-out portion is a full one bedroom unit with a seperate enterance and NO pass through door (they use a foyer to seperate the rooms). 

The LO trades as a full one bedroom unit rather than a studio (important for internal Marriott exchanges), has it's own kitchen and has a washer/dryer combo. Plus, it can be rented if you don't want to use it to help offset your MF's.

IMO it's one of the best EOY buys on the market.


----------



## dgleason (Apr 15, 2006)

Went to the presentation at the Flamingo Hilton just this week.  My husband and I were told by the rep. that "Grand Pacific Palisades" in Carlsbad, CA will be the newest affilliate added to Hilton line of affilliates.  We were not told when it will be coming on board.  I don't know anything about this resort.  Perhaps someone can comment.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 16, 2006)

dgleason said:
			
		

> Went to the presentation at the Flamingo Hilton just this week.  My husband and I were told by the rep. that &quot;Grand Pacific Palisades&quot; in Carlsbad, CA will be the newest affilliate added to Hilton line of affilliates.  We were not told when it will be coming on board.  I don't know anything about this resort.  Perhaps someone can comment.


  I know the director of resorts for Grand Pacific  I'll ask him about it and see if its anything that can be made public.


----------



## gshipley (Apr 21, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I know the director of resorts for Grand Pacific  I'll ask him about it and see if its anything that can be made public.



any word on this?


Also, I heard mention (some where, don't remember) of a new resort/affiliate in the Caribbean?


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 21, 2006)

gshipley said:
			
		

> any word on this?
> 
> 
> Also, I heard mention (some where, don't remember) of a new resort/affiliate in the Caribbean?


Normally he responds to my emails.. but hasn't.
So either there is something to it or he's on vacation

I'm have a meeting with him in mid May, he won't be able to avoid me in person.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 21, 2006)

gshipley said:
			
		

> any word on this?
> 
> 
> Also, I heard mention (some where, don't remember) of a new resort/affiliate in the Caribbean?



HGVC will have a new affiliate in Bermuda.. maybe that's what you were thinking of?


----------



## ricoba (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is the link re the upcoming Bermuda HGVC affiliate


Rick


----------



## OnMedic (Apr 21, 2006)

And here is some info on a new Portugal location due to open in 2007. It is listing under HIGVC... anyone have any idea if it is going to be linked with HGVC?

Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club, Algarve, Portugal

Cheers


----------



## awsherm (Apr 21, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> Here is the link re the upcoming Bermuda HGVC affiliate
> Rick



I'm not so sure that the Bermuda property will be available to HGVC members. HGVC also manages "The Hilton Club - New York", which makes me pessimistic about a resort called "The Hilton Club at Ariel Sands"

Alex


----------



## awsherm (Apr 21, 2006)

OnMedic said:
			
		

> And here is some info on a new Portugal location due to open in 2007. It is listing under HIGVC... anyone have any idea if it is going to be linked with HGVC?
> Cheers



I've asked club counselors on a couple of occasions about the Portugal resort joining HGVC and the answer has been: "I don't know". Here's a good link to the resort in general: Hilton Vilamoura As Cascatas Resort & Spa


----------



## ricoba (Apr 22, 2006)

We need more of the Hilton Worldwide Resorts to start building some HGVC units.

I have looked at that site and more than once drooled over the idea of a HGVC at the Maldives Resort....not that I could ever afford the airfare to the Maldives....but hey I can dream!


----------

